# Drawing of Arc'en



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

this was drawn at almost 3am so forgive me if it sucks


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

I darkened/fixed/changed some of the edges and re scanned it


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Daawww it's cute! ^^ Nice work!


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love it! Great work! You should draw some more! I love seeing betta art!!


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

I tried drawing Oberon and failed 
for some reason if I can draw something and like it once.. I can never really draw another and like it


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sooo cutie patunie x33


----------

